# First wild camp complete 😃



## Paulajc (Oct 1, 2018)

The little one and I stayed overnight in a lay-by on the A1079 near York last night as she has an inset day off school today. 
Fish and chip shop called the scrap box is in the lay-by and the fish was delicious!
No bother at all over night however traffic noise this morning was terrible - but we were off by 9 to York


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 1, 2018)

Well done! First of many eh?


----------



## QFour (Oct 1, 2018)

Well that’s a start .. Glad you had a good night .. Loads of really nice places to stop. The best ones are the ones you find yourself and keep quiet about otherwise the next time you go it will be full.


----------



## LindsayH (Oct 1, 2018)

Yay! Good work! I hope you're already planning the next one. Nothing is more fun than losing a few hours via the POI map


----------



## The laird (Oct 1, 2018)

Paulajc said:


> The little one and I stayed overnight in a lay-by on the A1079 near York last night as she has an inset day off school today.
> Fish and chip shop called the scrap box is in the lay-by and the fish was delicious!
> No bother at all over night however traffic noise this morning was terrible - but we were off by 9 to York



Now that’s you on your way well done guys


----------



## brucews (Oct 2, 2018)

That's the ticket!!  If you join the wildcamping challenge for 2019 it will encourage you to get out at least once a month as well.


----------



## Paulajc (Oct 4, 2018)

i will join the 2019 challenge!

Planning hat on....


----------

